# Xorg 1.7.5 & intel 2.9.1t



## reasons (May 1, 2010)

Testing them both out, both compiled with no issues, but when I try to run startx, it failes with 

```
intel(0) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ: File exists.
intel(0) Failed to become DRM master
intel(0) Chipset "Clarkdale"
```


http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2010-March/009459.html


----------



## oliverh (May 1, 2010)

AFAIK you have to use FreeBSD 8-stable to get the latest DRM.


----------



## reasons (May 1, 2010)

I'm using 9-current.


----------

